# Playing??



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

My baby likes to play quite rough, which is something I've tried to curb since day one but I have some other questions on playing that I would like some advice on...

1. Lilys favourite game is to chase things around that we are dangling in front of her (soft toys/socks etc), sometimes she jumps really high, is this bad for her bones? She seems to land at some awkward angles.

2. Sometimes she's so busy trying to chase something that she'll bang into something (the wall, the sofa etc). She always seems to be ok afterwards but I'm worried this might have an affect on her future health.

3. When she's running around she might jump up on the sofa and quickly jump off, my sofa is quite low but again I'm worried it might affect her bones.

4. Sometimes Lily lies on her back while we tickle her belly and chest but she constantly tries to bite our hand even though its obvious she likes it, I know she's only play biting, and at no point does she try to lock her jaw onto our hands, it more like her teeth touch the hand but then she pulls away and then does it again, she's just got her mouth open the whole time. Is this something we should be trying to stop or will she grow out of it?

I love to watch her get so excited, but I'm worried the effect these things will have on her later in life...

I would really appreciate some advice on these questions. Thanks lovelies xx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

If you're worried about her joints you could always start her on a light supplement to counteract any potential problems. Nupro makes a joint formula that is a powder you add to food, that has several beneficial vitamins and minerals. One of my favorites is Zukes. They make a treat called Hip Action that will help as well.

As far as the biting, it sounds like she knows when to stop. If you have a problem with it, keep correcting her, but it sounds like she's only doing it to play, and I personally wouldn't worry.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Omg Prince is the EXACT same!! Loves chasing things being dangled like socks, etc. ALWAYS runs into things when doing this. He bites a lot but again like you said it's not like a proper bite it's more of teeth on skin then pulls away. He bites a lot when he gets really excited to see you, it's more of a playful bite. I did try stopping him from doing this but ended up giving up because I was getting nowhere. I no just give him a firm no when he gets a bit too excited and carried away lol. Prince has problems with his knees and bones in his legs anyway and I know he shouldn't be jumping, etc but there really is no way of stopping him. I have started him on glucosamine and also cod liver oil supplements which he seems ok with. People say you shouldn't let chis jump and run and all that but there such playful energetic dogs there's just no stopping them!! As long as there not hurting the self I don't see a problem


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl plays to her hearts content we ask her not to nip sometime works sometimes doesn't I want her to be active and have fun so I encourage her mad dashes to catch her favorite toy or a sock. You such PM Huly about getting her legs strong Sonny's legs are so strong I need to ask her again how she did it.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

The biting sounds like play biting - just redirect it by giving her a toy instead of your hand. As for the jumping....all I can say is that both of mine jump on and off the couch all the time (well, Florrie jumps off: she's too little to jump on). Frodo in particular sees no boundaries, and cans scale relatively high obstacles. I don't know if it's doing him any harm, but he's quite robust, and to be honest, I've always seen it as keeping him fit. I don't know if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

JenniferChi said:


> Omg Prince is the EXACT same!! Loves chasing things being dangled like socks, etc. ALWAYS runs into things when doing this. He bites a lot but again like you said it's not like a proper bite it's more of teeth on skin then pulls away. He bites a lot when he gets really excited to see you, it's more of a playful bite. I did try stopping him from doing this but ended up giving up because I was getting nowhere. I no just give him a firm no when he gets a bit too excited and carried away lol. Prince has problems with his knees and bones in his legs anyway and I know he shouldn't be jumping, etc but there really is no way of stopping him. I have started him on glucosamine and also cod liver oil supplements which he seems ok with. People say you shouldn't let chis jump and run and all that but there such playful energetic dogs there's just no stopping them!! As long as there not hurting the self I don't see a problem


It sounds like Prince and Lily have very similar personalities, Lily always bites when she's excited, especially when she meets new people and thats my biggest worry, I don't want Lily to get into trouble and I hate when people ask if they can stroke her and I have to say 'yes but she might bite'. I know she's only being friendly but I really hope she grows out of it.

Thanks for all the advice on the other stuff ladies, like I said I love seeing my baby playing and jumping around but I'm worried about the effect it will have on her later in life xx


----------

